# Recall



## LisaX (Mar 17, 2015)

Zoey is a possible working dog candidate So I want to correct the right way. How should I train her to come when called and if she doesn't come when called, how should I correct her? Thanks all!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

How old is Zoey?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

A long leash and lots of patience and practice  Recall is not something that is learned overnight for most dogs, why give up sniffing the most intriguing scent or stop chasing that fun squirrel just to go back inside or go back on leash. You need to make yourself more fun than anything in the entire world and you help enforce the command using the leash to reel them in.

Biggest mistake people make is expectations being too high, and correcting for disobeying which causes the dog to avoid you more and just adds to the frustration for both parties.

How old is your dog?


----------



## LisaX (Mar 17, 2015)

She's 6 months old and I know she's very curious. I want to be able to build the right foundation.


----------



## truff (Apr 24, 2014)

I am not a profesional trainer but from my experience, as Shade advices you, you should make a big party to your dog each time it comes to where you are. And at the beginning i would give her some tasty food.
With my dog it was not a big deal because she has been always very obedient. I think it goes with the breed


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I am a basic obedience dog trainer, and here is the advice I sent to a client who had a 6 month old dog I trained on recall just last week. This is long so prepare yourself! Haha

Recall-

*What we worked on
I assumed that calling Bentley to you was by using the command "come here" ? And since you all mentioned that he was having a hard time with that, I decided to change the command to "over here" so he thinks it is a fresh, new command he can do. Often times when we tell a dog to do something over and over, and they don't listen, it's because the word has been repeated so much that they learn it means nothing. If this ever happens during training, consider starting from scratch, and including a new word or command. For example, if "lay down" doesn't work, change to "relax" or something to that effect. I started with Bentley on a long line leash. We went in backyard. I allowed him to sniff around for a few minutes. I would then go inside and there would be a slight tension on the leash. I wouldn't pull him, but he could feel the tension and that was not comfortable for him so he naturally started to walk closer to me. As he came closer to me I said "over here" and became very animated. I wanted to appear animated and very exciting to him so he would want to come be with me. A few times in the beginning he wouldn't listen. What I did was get down on the ground, slap my hands on the floor, or even sometimes (sad to admit) I rolled around haha. All while using a high pitched voice calling him. The premise is that you want to do something so odd, and so interesting that it will get his attention, and he will want to come to check out what is going on. I am proud to say he is now coming when called, and I no longer have to roll around on the floor. Lol. I have recalled him from the outside to indoors, and also within the house. So far his recalls have no distractions built in other than the backyard. Usually when he is outside I am with him. When I come inside, he will follow me in. Anytime he makes his way toward me I say "over here" and reward him. So far, he is able to come when called off leash from my backyard to the inside of my house. One of the biggest changes I made was that I never make him come inside. I never try to get him to come to me, or call him to me when he is in the middle of something exciting like sniffing around or running around the yard. With a little bit of patience, he will come up to me when he is bored and ready. I then play with him, pet him, and basically make myself so exciting compared to the boring outdoors. Then I open the door and run inside. He wants to follow me to keep having fun. He came inside, mission accomplished. Lots of praise and reward for this. I have taught him that the inside of my home is a privilege, and that playing with me or getting a reward is a privilege, and it is something he strives for. He no longer takes for granted being with his human because he now realizes how much more valuable we are. Any time we are in the house and he follows me, I also say "over here" and give praise. As far as outdoors coming in, I have also been making him "stay" at the door before he comes In so his desire to come into the house builds more. And the stay command solidifies.

*Homework for your family
Practice the "over here" command both inside the home and outside coming into the house. Do not stand at the door and try to get him to come to you. This is where he will do the running away behavior. The best way is to be outside with him, patiently waiting for him to do his business. When he comes to you or looks bored, this is the time to start the recall. You can even use a hand signal such as waving to him to come to you. Use a high pitched voice, kissy sounds, Hand signal, you running away from him into the house so he chases you, and even possibly the squeaky toys or other toys. Once he gets used to following you, you can combine the stay and the over here command such as I have done. As a puppy, he should learn this command in the safety of the home, a fenced area, or outdoors on a leash. A long line leash. If using a leash, never pull him. Slightly put tension on leash until he decides to come to you. Never recall him during training if you can tell he is too distracted or excited. Once he is reliably coming when called, you can take the leash off. If he doesn't listen during any point, only repeat yourself 2-3 times. After that you can either wait, or you can get his attention with a high value reward. Not only should you say "over here" to get his attention, you should also say it while he is in the act of moving towards you. I normally say "Bentley, over here!" To get his attention.

*Helpful tips

The most common mistake that should be avoided is calling the dog to you, and then putting him away, putting him inside, putting a leash on, and no more playing. Basically the fun time is over. The dog learns coming to you means he can't play anymore. So he is less likely to come.

I suggest anytime you have a successful recall, play with him, give a treat, or petting, and send him back on his way to play for a few more seconds. I say "okay go!" And give him a little nudge. Sometimes when you recall him, release him 2-3 times before you bring him inside. Sometimes bring him in on the first time. They key is you want to keep him guessing. And also to associate you with positive consequences.

Just like with the stay command, you want to slowly add in distractions or,levels of difficulty. Such as, being outdoors in new places, with people around, with new noises, even with animals around. If you think his recall would not be reliable while adding distractions, it is best to use a long line leash until he can be trusted. Start with the easiest distraction, and work your way up.

never chase after him if you want him to come to you. The best thing to do is run away from him, which will trigger his instinct to chase you. Also, when he comes to you, pet him and touch his collar. The more you touch his collar the better, the more he is used to it. Eventually, in a real life recall situation, he will come up to you and allow you to grab him by his collar so you can safely secure him. 

Anytime something he could view as negative happens to him such as being punished, or being put In a crate, or getting the leash back on, never say "Bentley, over here" . we need him to associate this command with the most positive situations.

Once he has a solid recall you can phase out rewards and treats. A simple good boy or a pat on the head should be enough. Also, once he is doing the recall consistently, you will be able to call him at any moment. Whether he is distracted, excited, busy meeting people or dogs, pretty much at any point. You shouldn't have to wait anymore until he is ready or bored to come back to you. A solid recall should be for the dog to come no matter what distractions. This should be a goal for Bentley into adulthood.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

My trainer had me play a lot of 2-ball with my pup. I would call his name as he was getting the ball I had thrown and he would come sprinting back for ball two. I also did a lot of work on this from an early age when he was off leash on the trail and he would follow my older dog. He has been my easiest dog to teach a recall to - he comes sprinting every time I call his name.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> *I am a basic obedience dog trainer*, and here is the advice I sent to a client who had a 6 month old dog I trained on recall just last week. This is long so prepare yourself! Haha


Hey Congrats! Where did you get your training?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Hey Congrats! Where did you get your training?


At a school, followed up with an externship, and volunteer work. Why you interested? You can PM me if you like, otherwise let's keep the topic on point, about recall. Maybe you have something you would like to contribute to recall training? For the OP...


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank You!!!! So glad I found this thread today.
I am having the absolute worse time with Finn. Aside from our yard, I never let him off leash.
But even in our small yard he dodges me--runs up to me, them runs away wanting me to chase him AND will not go back into the house unless I tell him "treat" or leave the door open for him.
Right now, I'm going to try the 2 ball approach Then...
Thanks Barbie, after supper I will read your instructions a 2nd time and do what you suggest. 
This one thing is driving me nuts.
His trainer doesn't use treats it's all praise but for this one most important command I'm going to use treats.
PS He goes to my husband every time he calls BUT he gives him treats.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The most common mistake I see is one of two things....1.) repeating the command 2.) not setting the dog up for success.

I would guarantee many basic obedience problems are created by repeating the command over and over....maybe the dog finally heeds the command but what the dog has also learned is....I don't need to listen and obey on the first time I hear a command....

I watch too many people recall their dogs when they are engrossed in a distraction that the owner cannot compete with....their dog is at the fence barking and they yell to the dog "come here"....90% of these dogs don't budge and my guess is this is common practice in the normal routine between owner and dog. Every time they do the same routine, they are certainly training their dog but not anything remotely close to what they are desiring...mostly hoping for. I started the process of the recall when I was about 99% certain the dog would come to me or perhaps already was. Start small and work up slowly as every failure just sets you back two steps.

I recall my dog back into the house after we play frisbee and the dog knows "fun time" is over but she still comes without any reluctance. The notion that a dog needs to continue having "fun" after a successful recall seems odd to me...

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Findlay said:


> PS He goes to my husband every time he calls BUT he gives him treats.



Maybe your dog has also learned your husband means "business" when he recalls the dog.


SuperG


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Findlay said:


> Thank You!!!! So glad I found this thread today.
> I am having the absolute worse time with Finn. Aside from our yard, I never let him off leash.
> But even in our small yard he dodges me--runs up to me, them runs away wanting me to chase him AND will not go back into the house unless I tell him "treat" or leave the door open for him.
> Right now, I'm going to try the 2 ball approach Then...
> ...


Findlay, I am not sure if you can tell from my message to the owners of this dog but THIS was EXACTLY their biggest issue/complaint is that when their dog would scratch on the door to come back inside, they would open the door for him, and he would run away! He wanted them to chase him! They told me, please if you can get him to stop running away from us! They were really frustrated and would have to trick him to come inside, so they wanted to mitigate this. 

For this particular client, he had no food motivation. Normally I would use treats for the foundations of basic obedience, but for my client's dog, the only thing that worked for him was praise, and he had ball drive as well, or some other toys. If your dog has food drive, you can go ahead and use treats in the beginning. As he starts to learn, you can phase out treats and swap them with praise or something else.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> At a school, followed up with an externship, and volunteer work. Why you interested? You can PM me if you like, otherwise let's keep the topic on point, about recall. Maybe you have something you would like to contribute to recall training? For the OP...


Jeez, I was just congratulating you. No reason to get so defensive. I have no reason to PM you. Carry on.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

LisaX said:


> Zoey is a possible working dog candidate So I want to correct the right way. How should I train her to come when called and if she doesn't come when called, how should I correct her? Thanks all!


I like two ball like MSpiker mentioned, to create the habit of running to you. Don't think in terms of corrections yet, in fact you probably won't ever have to correct the recall once you've built the motivation to run to you. You'll probably have to correct the stationary position someway, because in a good motivational recall, its more like you've given permission to come to you, not that you had to make her. 

And it does carry over to casual, everyday basic obedience. Does she really want a ball? That's the first thing. Or how about a tug? You mentioned she'll chase a rag on a flirt pole, can you tease her with the toy in your hand and keep her following you around, chasing it?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

SuperG said:


> The most common mistake I see is one of two things....1.) repeating the command 2.) not setting the dog up for success.
> 
> I would guarantee many basic obedience problems are created by repeating the command over and over....maybe the dog finally heeds the command but what the dog has also learned is....I don't need to listen and obey on the first time I hear a command....
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Spot on!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Findlay said:


> Thank You!!!! So glad I found this thread today.
> I am having the absolute worse time with Finn. Aside from our yard, I never let him off leash.
> But even in our small yard he dodges me--runs up to me, them runs away wanting me to chase him AND will not go back into the house unless I tell him "treat" or leave the door open for him.
> Right now, I'm going to try the 2 ball approach Then...
> ...



Make sure when you play 2 ball to use two of the same balls and throw ball 2 in the opposite direction as ball 1.

Also, if your dog is food motivated, you should be using that to your advantage. I used food in addition to 2-ball in training TJ's recall (and in just about everything else he has learned).


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Something else you can try too Findlay, when he runs up to you without you calling him, ignore him. Reward him for coming when called. It helps make your words mean something.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

everytime we train (at the pay to train club)the restrained recall exercise is done...especially with young puppies. 
The foundation of a restrained recall sets the dog up to come, no conflict, easily instilled.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> everytime we train (at the pay to train club)the restrained recall exercise is done...especially with young puppies.
> The foundation of a restrained recall sets the dog up to come, no conflict, easily instilled.


Another great method!


----------

